# اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة



## Ballt

Hey,
can anybody tell me what language this handwriting is?

Thank you!


----------



## entangledbank

It's Arabic script, and the first word and numerous others in it begin with the definite article _al-_, so it's the Arabic language, but I don't know enough to decipher the handwriting.


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

It is a supplication somewhat formulaic in nature.  "Dear God Almighty; Cause blessings to reach us in This World as well as in the Afterlife, and protect us from the Punishment of the Fire.  I seek refuge in God Almighty from (I adjure God to protect me from) the Trial by Fire and from the Punishment by Fire; I seek refuge in God Almighty from (adjure God to protect me from) the Trials of the Grave and from the Punishment of the Grave; I seek refuge in God Almighty from (adjure God to protect me from) Poverty and from the Trials (inflicted upon a man by) of Poverty; Dear Almighty God, my Lord, I seek Refuge in You from (Your Protection from) the Evils of _____ ".  I cannot make out the final word.  It seems likely that the prayer continues. The handwriting is difficult for me, but may be easy for a native speaker.


----------



## Ali Smith

I don't think آتِنا فِي الدُّنْيا حَسَنَةً means "cause blessings to reach us in this world" because حَسَنَة is in the singular; it's not حَسَناتٍ.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I can’t figure out the last word either.


Ali Smith said:


> I don't think آتِنا فِي الدُّنْيا حَسَنَةً means "cause blessings to reach us in this world" because حَسَنَة is in the singular; it's not حَسَناتٍ.


I would go for “give us in this world that which is good”.

حسنة here doesn’t refer to one particular thing, rather a general state of getting good things.


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh said:


> حسنة here doesn’t refer to one particular thing, rather a general state of getting good things.


Then why isn't it الْحَسَنَة?

ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Ali Smith said:


> Then why isn't it الْحَسَنَة?
> 
> ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


You're right. It should be translated a good thing.


----------



## rarabara

Mahaodeh said:


> حسنة here doesn’t refer to one particular thing, rather a general state of getting good things.


so, you meant that it should have been in_ singular_ form? (and in case it was in the form of particular thing , then it had to be (written in) plural ?)

mm, presumably My knowledge is still rather general. because regarding this issue I have only this information: if a noun is being used for a non animate noun and is representing more than two pattern of that noun (i.e. plural), then it should be written in singular in MSA.


----------



## Mahaodeh

rarabara said:


> so, you meant that it should have been in_ singular_ form?


It is. حسنة is singular.


rarabara said:


> and in case it was in the form of particular thing , then it had to be (written in) plural ?


Not unless they were more than two particular things.


rarabara said:


> if a noun is being used for a non animate noun and is representing more than two pattern of that noun (i.e. plural), then it should be written in singular in MSA


I don’t know this rule so I can’t comment on it, but I can say that it is in fact the case here.


----------



## rarabara

Mahaodeh said:


> I don’t know this rule so I can’t comment on it, but I can say that it is in fact the case here


okay.But to my knowledge, the particularity of information does not consist of just this information (So, I can accept that I am still loose for Arabic although these days I am about to jump to B2 level from B1. ) Though, I think that you better know than me IN USE that specific point of information even if you say that you did not know that rule. 

anyway, thanks for clarification.


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh said:


> It is. حسنة is singular.


But why would anyone want to ask God for just one حَسَنَة, i.e. one good act/action?


----------



## rarabara

Ali Smith said:


> But why would anyone want to ask God for just one حَسَنَة, i.e. one good act/action?


I think she had said (and also/or confirmed) that حَسَنَة could represent both singular and plural meanings.
This means, the exact meaning should be understood/appointed from the context of relevant Arabic texts.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> But why would anyone want to ask God for just one حَسَنَة, i.e. one good act/action?


What is meant here is حال حسنة, so you get a good situation/life, it’s one but you get pretty much everything in it.

It is not the same حسنة that is meant in إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات or تبسّمك في وجه أخيك حسنة.


----------



## Romeel

rarabara said:


> I think she had said (and also/or confirmed) that حَسَنَة could represent both singular and plural meanings.
> This means, the exact meaning should be understood/appointed from the context of relevant Arabic texts.


استخدام النكرة عند العرب يدل على الكثرة وعدم الحصر 
فحسنة هنا تدل على الشيء الكثير بدون تحديد رقم
كأنك تقول ربنا اجعل دنيانا كلها حسنة
وآخرتنا كلها حسنة

والله أعلم


----------



## Sadda7

Ali Smith said:


> But why would anyone want to ask God for just one حَسَنَة, i.e. one good act/action?


See this comment from Tafsir al-Razi:


> وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَنْشَأَ الْبَحْثِ فِي الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُ لَوْ قِيلَ، آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا *الْحَسَنَةَ *وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ *الْحَسَنَةَ لَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مُتَنَاوِلًا لِكُلِّ الحسنات*، ولكنه قال: آتِنا فِي الدُّنْيا *حَسَنَةً *وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ *حَسَنَةً* *وَهَذَا نَكِرَةٌ فِي مَحَلِّ الْإِثْبَاتِ* فَلَا يَتَنَاوَلُ إِلَّا حَسَنَةً وَاحِدَةً، *فَلِذَلِكَ اخْتَلَفَ الْمُتَقَدِّمُونَ مِنَ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ فَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ حَمَلَ اللَّفْظَ عَلَى مَا رَآهُ أَحْسَنَ أَنْوَاعِ الْحَسَنَةِ*.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Sadda7 said:


> See this comment from Tafsir al-Razi:


Would you mind explaining a summary of it? 😃


----------



## Sadda7

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> Would you mind explaining a summary of it? 😃


A translation of the quote:
"What prompted the discussion about the verse is that if it was said 'آتنا..الحسنة' that would’ve been inclusive of all which is good, but he said 'آتنا..حسنة' and this is an indefinite in a positive\affirmative context, so it only means\includes a single Hasanah (because a Nakirah in a negative context denotes Umum inclusiveness' in Usul al-Fiqh), and this is why the early exegetes have differed about it and each one of them chose what he saw is the best kind of 'Hasanah'".


----------



## 𐎔𐎗𐎒 𐎛𐎓𐎂𐎇1

Then why does the Holy Quran say مَن جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا ۖ وَمَن جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا يُجْزَىٰ إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ

Why isn't it حسنة (without ال)?


----------

